# Muestreo de voz humana



## ajcarom (Nov 30, 2006)

quiero muestrear la voz de un hombre guardarla en forma digital.
para luego reproducirla.
La pregunta es cual seria la frecuencia de muestreo minima para poder reproducirla sin problema, en realidad no necesito que esta reproduccion sea de calidad solo es un experimento, para ver como funciona esto de muestrear sonido y la dificultad es el espacio que tengo para guardar los datos digitales es por esto que quiero que sea la minima frecuencia posible.

Gracias a quien pueda ayudarme


----------



## chuko (Nov 30, 2006)

Muestreala a 5000 muestras por segundo, te va a salir con la calidad del telefono


----------



## thors (Dic 5, 2006)

me imagino que usaras algun software de audio como sounforge o COOLEDIT
( me gusta mucho cooledit)

a parte de los sample puedes bajar el peso grabando en mono y en mp3 

en cooledit tienes un analizador de espectro  

coool


----------

